# Camp Lucy on Lake Ossipee



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Wondering if anyone on the forum in the New England area has been to Camp Lucy? I happened to hear about it from a friend that runs the Golden Jubilee each year and am interested in going this Sept. and wanted some firsthand reviews! I will post my experiences if I decide to go. Piper is 6 months old and sounds like she would LOVE it as well. Thanks and 
Blue Skies,Patty


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I've heard of a camp "gone to the dogs"? I think this is the correct name....
Think they now have two locations and looks like loads of fun. They are expensive as they offer cabins, meals and trainers for every sport you could imagine. But I haven't heard of Lucy's so if you decide to try it please come back and give a review!

Is this the place you are talking about? https://www.facebook.com/camplucynh/
This is a charity event for golden rescues, how great is that!? Too far away for me but looks like a wonderful event. The FB page doesn't offer much information as to cost, accomodations (if any) or what you need to bring, seminars or classes. 

Anytime you get a group of golden's in the same place it's going to be fun! Hope you get a chance to participate


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes thats the place and we decided to go, its for a great cause and looks like fun! I will post after the event


----------



## Grom&Gidget13 (Nov 9, 2018)

I know this is an old thread, but how was it? We go up to that area a lot and it sounds like a great event!


----------

